# Need input - daily puppy schedule



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

I'll be home with Pheobe for 2 months before I'm going to work.
She is 5 months old and from Tajon.
I have a crate and expen and Wizdog.

She is piddle pad trained.. I plan on using both wizdog and taking her outdoors.

I want her to sleep in the crate at night at first (alsthough I can't guarantee she won't wind up in my bed








I want to but the wizdog in the expen (4x4) it has a bottom and a top too with food water and dog bed for times when I'm not playing with her.

What is a good solid schedule I should use?

She will eventually need to be at home while I'm at work M-F.. but I will have a pet sitter visiting her once daily. 

I want to have a good mix of my bonding with her but not making her too dependent on me.. or is this not to be worried about?









This is my first dog ever and I'm nervous! 

Kim


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Kim - I think that Phoebe will pretty much tell you when she wants to bond and when she wants to play and when she wants to sleep and when she wants to be alone - - get my drift?














Also, Ta-Jon would be my first stop for schedule questions, since that's her first home, they'll be able to tell you, to a certain extent, what to expect.



I'm so excited for you!!

PS - did you just come up with Phoebe Snow, or did you know that there was a singer by that name? In the 70's.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I truly know how you feel. My first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) was my first puppy and first small dog and first dog that was my very own and back in 1990 I didn't have help from the Internet and sites such as this and I was so overwhelmed. Unfortunately, she was only 8 weeks old because I didn't know about BYB back then, so that only compounded things. 

Your plan sounds good but just be flexible as things may not go perfectly. You may find that you'll have to tailor your plan to what Phoebe wants!!!







You will so enjoy being with her all day for a couple months... lucky you!!


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

> PS - did you just come up with Phoebe Snow, or did you know that there was a singer by that name? In the 70's.[/B]


LOL.. not the singer.. My mom came up with Pheobe Snow.... from this:

"1900: The Advertising Campaign
Rail travel around the year 1900 was a messy business. After a long trip on a coal-powered train, travellers would frequently emerge covered in black soot. The exception to that rule were locomotives powered by anthracite, a clean-burning form of coal. The Lackawanna owned vast anthracite mines in Pennsylvania, and could legitimately claim that their passengers' clothes would still look clean after a long trip.

To promote this fact, their advertising department created Phoebe Snow, a young New York socialite, and a frequent passenger of the Lackawanna. For reasons never explained, Miss Snow often travelled to Buffalo, New York, always wearing a white dress.

The first ad featured the image of Phoebe and a short poem:

Says Phoebe Snow 
about to go 
upon a trip to Buffalo 
"My gown stays white 
from morn till night 
Upon the Road of Anthracite" 
The campaign became a popular one, and soon Phoebe began to enjoy all the benefits offered by DL&W: Gourmet food, courteous attendants, an observation deck, even on-board electric lights:

Now Phoebe may 
by night or day 
enjoy her book upon the way 
Electric light 
dispels the night 
Upon the Road of Anthracite "

I hope I can keep Pheobe just as white!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kim - thanks for setting me straight, in fact, that's probably where the Phoebe Snow of the '70's got her name.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, you certainly have the equipment and more importantly the desire to be a great mom to Phoebe. Atticus has a 4ftx 2ft wire kennel w/floor that is where his water is and he goes in out of there freely during the day and it is a happy place (treats, food, water, toys mysteriously appear..) so that when he is left at home in it - he won't resent it too much. Atticus is super attached to me and while I love being adored I think it's going to be a problem in another week when my focus will go from Atticus to my summer students - so I'm glad you are already thinking ahead about when you'll be going back to work (I hope your plan works). I have read somewhere about separation anxiety and leaving the puppy alone for longer and longer stretches of time and not making a huge deal about leaving and returning home. I have not put this into practice yet - but I need to. As it is Atticus wants to know where I am 24/7 and pretty much goes with us everywhere. I could go on....

Atticus sleeps in our bed - and is SPOILED - I think when Rugby arrives we'll try and get them to sleep in the crate in the bedroom - vs the bed..but I'm not holding my breath. I'm glad we have a king size bed.

BUT - you have a great set up and you'll do just fine!!! and this website is such a comfort!

AND that's really cool trivia about the where Phoebe Snow's name came from !









I'm excited for you and I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You seem very organized and prepared for your new puppy! I went through the same situation last summer. I had a few months to be at home with my little girl, then I had to go to work. This is a great opportunity to get the pup trained and adapted.

During the summer months, I didn't want my dog to become accustomed to always having me around, so I would make a point of leaving home a little bit every day (after she had been home several days). I would leave at first for only 5 minutes, then increase until I would leave for a couple hours by the end of the summer. She was completely OK with my being at work by September. Even so, she's not alone more than 5 hours.

Now I think my dog likes to have some "alone time" when she can sleep without concerning herself with what I'm doing in the house. Also, I try to make leaving a good thing by giving her a treat whenever I leave home.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Thanks all!

This is what Tammy emailed me today.

>>Pheobe is getting let out in the morning into a drop pen that has a piddle pad in it. As soon as she has pottied she is allowed to run. We give them dry kibble for breakfast between 9-10 a.m. (about ¼ cup). She is then put up in the drop pen again to potty and she’ll usually poop then. She runs with the other puppies most of the day and is then put up when dinner is served. I leave extra piddle pads around and they use them during the day. Water is left out in a bowl all day also. Dinner is served around 6-8 p.m. !/2 cup dry + 1 tbsp. canned, + 2 tbsp. water. Mix, micro 20 sec., mix again, and then serve. Out to potty again right after eating, and then it’s bedtime.
>>

I worry because she won't have other puppies.. just me and my kids!

I'm also excited because all her shots are done including rabies. Tammy recommended getting the id implant done immediately.

Kim


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

you'll all be her new pack!


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

> you'll all be her new pack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really.. can humans be a dog's pack?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she is going to be a member of your "pack/family" - so be the alpha - life will be better.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thanks all!
> 
> This is what Tammy emailed me today.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good schedule to me! Honestly, I just kind of followed Ollie's ques--I mean, the first few weeks are kind of a blur for everyone anyway, and when things start to settle you'll see patterns emerging and as time goes on you can tweak them more and more to your own (human) schedules. Things seem to work themselves out. I think what's even more important than schedules is just using a combo of what Tammy told you, what the dog needs, and what your intuition is telling you. I've found it to be very similar in that way to raising skin kids--someone can tell you what to do but what always works out best in the end is taking what you need from all the advice and tailoring it to your needs, pup's needs and household's needs. You'll do great!!


----------

